# Why no polls allowed in At The Movies & On DVD?



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Just wondering...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

invaliduser88 said:


> Just wondering...


I just looked and you should be able to post a poll. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*THIS* poll was mounted in that forum in May of last year.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Nope, no poll options in that forum for me...

I'm starting to feel left out...:crying_sa


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think I found the problem. It should work for you now.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Chris!


----------

